# Feeding Canadian Geese?



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

I recently switch my guy over to a raw diet, still gets kibble as treats but the results have been awesome. More energy (not that he needed that), better coat, better appetite and stools. 

I don't have a hunting permit but where I live we walk a path/trail and we have 100's of Canadian Geese all over the place. So much so they are almost a pest around here now. Lots of them run off when they see Jake coming but some want to come after him. I know I can go let him get one if I were to let it happen. I've never fed wild game before. Is it best to freeze them first, cook them a bit, or just clean it feed raw? Worried about parasites and things like that.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure I understand correctly, if you are suggesting to allow your dog to catch the geese? I would advise against it. Allowing your dog to chase/harass wildlife is illegal in the US and I'd bet its the same for Canada. If your talking about legally hunting them yourself, then go for it. There are some guidelines to follow dealing with feeding wild game, if it were me, I'd cook it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Geese are protected here, completely. No hunting of them allowed. They can be pretty mean and I wouldn't mess with them. They were hissing at me and Midnite one time and he did the right thing, ignored them and walked away


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

From what I've read they are not protected here in Canada and they have a daily limit.

Environment Canada - Nature - Migratory Birds Hunting Regulations, 2013?2014: Ontario

As for them being pretty mean? They are but the dog can catch and kill it no problem.. And that's meals for at least a few days. I'm not worried about the dog getting injured by a goose lol


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Not sure I understand correctly, if you are suggesting to allow your dog to catch the geese? I would advise against it. Allowing your dog to chase/harass wildlife is illegal in the US and I'd bet its the same for Canada. If your talking about legally hunting them yourself, then go for it. There are some guidelines to follow dealing with feeding wild game, if it were me, I'd cook it.


I'm not worried about the law, put that aside. This is on private property and I'll do what I want. The question was more about if about the feeding, cleaning, cooking, parasites, freezing etc.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GreenCo said:


> I'm not worried about the law, put that aside. This is on private property and I'll do what I want.


You can't do whatever you want just because you're on private property. The rules and laws still apply to you even on land you own. 

And from the link you provided:

"In Ontario, *non-toxic shot must be used* to hunt migratory game birds, except for woodcock."


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope that if you decide to do this you at least kill the goose in a humane way and sending your dog after it is in my opinion not...my dogs have killed rabbit but if I could have prevented it I would have. I think people would be enraged if you were suggesting this for an eagle not sure why a goose is different and yes I know eagles are protected...I like geese so if you do this I hope the goose puts up a fight


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> You can't do whatever you want just because you're on private property. The rules and laws still apply to you even on land you own.
> 
> And from the link you provided:
> 
> "In Ontario, *non-toxic shot must be used* to hunt migratory game birds, except for woodcock."


I know this... In MY SCENARIO the law would never be around and we can get geese.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

holland said:


> I hope that if you decide to do this you at least kill the goose in a humane way and sending your dog after it is in my opinion not...my dogs have killed rabbit but if I could have prevented it I would have. I think people would be enraged if you were suggesting this for an eagle not sure why a goose is different and yes I know eagles are protected...I like geese so if you do this I hope the goose puts up a fight


Accidents happen. This thread is in the BARF section talking about ways to feed dogs for a few days. This is just illegal hunting.

OP - if you're going to feed wild geese, do it legally. Get a legitimate hunter's license and follow the laws in your area.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

holland said:


> I hope that if you decide to do this you at least kill the goose in a humane way and sending your dog after it is in my opinion not...my dogs have killed rabbit but if I could have prevented it I would have. I think people would be enraged if you were suggesting this for an eagle not sure why a goose is different and yes I know eagles are protected...I like geese so if you do this I hope the goose puts up a fight


Does your dog not eat meat? Have you never hunted before? Do you not eat meat? The goose would be caught by the dog and when he brings it to me the neck would be slit and that's the end of it. This isn't a post about hunting or what the law is. As for the animal not being killed in a humane way? Hunting wildlife is a lot more humane compared to any animal you can purchase in a store or what's put into your dogs food.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Accidents happen. This thread is in the BARF section talking about ways to feed dogs for a few days. This is just illegal hunting.
> 
> OP - if you're going to feed wild geese, do it legally. Get a legitimate hunter's license and follow the laws in your area.


This post has nothing to do with the law but thanks for coming out. I'm asking about how to prep the geese. 

Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

holland said:


> I hope that if you decide to do this you at least kill the goose in a humane way and sending your dog after it is in my opinion not...my dogs have killed rabbit but if I could have prevented it I would have. I think people would be enraged if you were suggesting this for an eagle not sure why a goose is different and yes I know eagles are protected...I like geese so if you do this I hope the goose puts up a fight


An animal being killed by another is the most natural and humane way. I don't get what you are talking about. Unless you and your dogs are vegetarian you need to wake up.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

If someone can post about the concern of parasites, the need to freeze or cook that would be appreciated.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Nobodys going to tell you what you want to hear because its illegal here. Its a dumb law but all migrating birds are protected, even if they dont migrate anymore and just poop all around the pond.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GreenCo said:


> Does your dog not eat meat? Have you never hunted before? Do you not eat meat? The goose would be caught by the dog and when he brings it to me the neck would be slit and that's the end of it. This isn't a post about hunting or what the law is. As for the animal not being killed in a humane way? Hunting wildlife is a lot more humane compared to any animal you can purchase in a store or what's put into your dogs food.


What does hunting have to do with it? Are you using a gun? A bow and arrow? No your using a dog to kill and that is not hunting.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

volcano said:


> Nobodys going to tell you what you want to hear because its illegal here. Its a dumb law but all migrating birds are protected, even if they dont migrate anymore and just poop all around the pond.


I wouldn't let my dog kill a duck either.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm seriously at a loss for words if you don't know dogs hunt.

EDIT: I've been hunting for 19 years, with guns and dogs. This post HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE LAW, REGULATIONS, OR WHAT IS HUMANE.

I'm new to feeding raw and asking about if a goose or duck should be frozen or cooked first. I've hunted my entire life, but I'm new to feeding wild game to dogs.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I think that some people can't appreciate the fact that there are a bazillion geese in some areas - waaaaay too many. If your dog caught a rabbit, you'd get lots of advice on feeding.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> I think that some people can't appreciate the fact that there are a bazillion geese in some areas - waaaaay too many. If your dog caught a rabbit, you'd get lots of advice on feeding.


They are so bad here I would go as far as saying they are a pest. I can let my guy get a few a day if I wanted to. I guess asking questions about raw feeding in the raw feeding section isn't the right area.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you need to do some learning on humane treatment of animals and animal welfare. You clearly do not understand the basics of it. Yes, our livestock aren't treated the best. Yes, there are things that need to be improved. Welfare in Canada is about 20-30 years behind what it is in Europe and about 10 years ahead of what it is in the US. Just because someone/something is potentially worse doesn't mean that it's fine for you to be bad, just not as bad. That's a very twisted way of thinking. 

An animal being hunted by a predator, being captured by that predator, fighting for your life, being dragged to another predator who will then slit your neck so you bleed out while conscious is not humane. That death is terrifying, stressful, and prolonged. I also wonder about how well trained your dog is that it knows this weird hunting sequence so well.

If you want to feed geese to your dog then hunt them legally and shoot to kill. If you want to do activities with your dog then find ones that don't involve harming another animal, there are plenty of them out there. 

If you want to have a logical discussion on the welfare of the animals that you feed your dog them I'm all for that. If you want to talk about the most humane way to kill those animals then we can do that too. My MSc focused on animal welfare, I'm happy to talk about it all day long. It's a fascinating subject.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Flutter said:


> I think you need to do some learning on humane treatment of animals and animal welfare. You clearly do not understand the basics of it. Yes, our livestock aren't treated the best. Yes, there are things that need to be improved. Welfare in Canada is about 20-30 years behind what it is in Europe and about 10 years ahead of what it is in the US. Just because someone/something is potentially worse doesn't mean that it's fine for you to be bad, just not as bad. That's a very twisted way of thinking.
> 
> An animal being hunted by a predator, being captured by that predator, fighting for your life, being dragged to another predator who will then slit your neck so you bleed out while conscious is not humane. That death is terrifying, stressful, and prolonged. I also wonder about how well trained your dog is that it knows this weird hunting sequence so well.
> 
> ...


You have never owned or had a hunting dog before based on that response and it just made me laugh. Still laughing actually. And how well he is trained? He is trained to hunt... Actually he didn't need that training, he knows what his food is. As for as being humane? It's a predator doing what it does. Eating. Everyone needs a fully belly.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

This thread has got way off topic. 

Question is should I: freeze, cook or feed as is when feeding wild game?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Cooking would be fine. Human beings can eat roadkill if it is cooked thoroughly.

Canadian Geese carry a bunch of parasites and diseases. They spread leptospirosis near the lake where I used to live. Diseases that Canada Geese Carry | Ohio Geese Control

Some parasites are not completely killed by freezing so I would just go the safe route and feed cooked if I were you.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

:headbang:

OP in the US killing of migratory birds is illegal so I doubt any of us raw feeders in the US have an answer to your question. The geese we would have available would be farm raised for the human food chain. 
If hunting Canadian Geese is legal in Canada hopefully someone who feeds raw from Canada would be kind enough to answer your question. 




Kaimeju said:


> Cooking would be fine. Human beings can eat roadkill if it is cooked thoroughly.
> 
> Canadian Geese carry a bunch of parasites and diseases. They spread leptospirosis near the lake where I used to live. Diseases that Canada Geese Carry | Ohio Geese Control
> 
> Some parasites are not completely killed by freezing so I would just go the safe route and feed cooked if I were you.


 Kaimeju THANK YOU for getting the thread back on track.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Different regions have different dates but there is definitely goose season here. I have fed raw Canadian geese but not often, usually a once per year treat. We have never had any issues. However I don't feel so comfortable feeding it regularly, they are kind of dirty birds. And I don't know enough yet about the different meats and parasites so I just avoid it as a regular protein. I would not allow my dogs to hunt their own, they can retrieve them after being shot though and I would consider feeding it if it had been frozen for however long it needs to be frozen to make it safe.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GreenCo said:


> He is trained to hunt... Actually he didn't need that training, he knows what his food is. As for as being humane? It's a predator doing what it does. Eating. Everyone needs a fully belly.


I have never met a GSD that was trained to hunt in this sense. Even your retrievers that are trained for this are generally soft mouths. A hunting dog can carry the kill without causing any damage and shredding or eating it does not make it a hunting dog. I don't look at my GSD's as predators. They have prey drive, but that can be directed towards a constructive job.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GreenCo said:


> This thread has got way off topic.
> 
> Question is should I: freeze, cook or feed as is when feeding wild game?


I think you confused people when you included "not having a permit" in the OP, sounds like your referring to your dog being able to catch them randomly on your property and you don't want to waste it? I'd just pick a way to cook it to limit the risk of parasites etc.. And feed it, I wouldn't trust freezing alone.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My husband just got a hunting rifle and his hunting paperwork in order, he is going out this season to get meat for us and meat for the dogs.

He is looking into the limits for each species, but I am 99% certain Canadian geese are ok to hunt in Ontario. He is going to target deer, duck and rabbit for us.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

GreenCo said:


> This thread has got way off topic.
> 
> Question is should I: freeze, cook or feed as is when feeding wild game?


The most I would do is freeze it for awhile. There are ways to check wild game over for parasites, diseases, etc... I cannot tell you how since I have yet to start learning... that is my husband's job.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> I think that some people can't appreciate the fact that there are a bazillion geese in some areas - waaaaay too many. If your dog caught a rabbit, you'd get lots of advice on feeding.


^ This is the reason my dog and I are volunteering at a second airport in Ontario this spring, and will also be working the grounds at a local college campus during the "Canadian goose season". In the words of the staff, "those geese are nothing but aggressive pests"... last year someone's car was attacked by a nesting pair on campus grounds and, the same pair continued running students off. They have been bad the last few years... like they lost all their patience for humans lately. 

Sorry, off topic...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

The open season in the southern district of Ontario is longer than other districts. It's odd to hear them referred to as "migratory birds" because there's more than plenty here already! They really are becoming an urban pest.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus has a full summer ahead doing goose control which does not entail killing or injuring them. Nothing like your dog paying for his own dog food!

I would rather have my dog drive them away...not kill and eat them himself. You must remember that to allow and encourage this behaviour brings a future of possible unwanted kills ie. raccoons, cats etc. some of which could cause damage to your dog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

The worry I have about letting my dog kill wildlife is that under the law of natural selection, he'd be killing the weakest member. So, thinking in terms of geese, will he get the one with avian flu? Will he get sick? It's not worth the risk to me - although we do need a cull here.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

GreenCo said:


> This thread has got way off topic.
> 
> Question is should I: freeze, cook or feed as is when feeding wild game?


My husbands rule for game meat - frozen for at least 3 days before consuming. Game meat -Rusty mainly gets venison. He's also had rabbit on occasion. Still frozen first for 3 days. All is fed raw.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the OP:
It really is not advisable to broadcast that you intend to do something illegal on a message board. It is probably not in your best interest to project a blatant disregard for laws on such a site either. It is unrealistic to expect people to ignor that aspect of your post(s). 

I think people have expressed their concerns about feeding your dog his catch from a health standpoint. I suppose you could look into the health of the goose population in your area as in what is advocated for legal hunt game. Evaluate what they have to say & decide if this is a good idea from the perspective of the dog's short term health. Long term, it may be a problem because here in the states dogs can be shot for harrassing game or livestock. Maybe not in Canada. Being shot is kinda hard on their health.


----------



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

GreenCo said:


> They are so bad here I would go as far as saying they are a pest. I can let my guy get a few a day if I wanted to. I guess asking questions about raw feeding in the raw feeding section isn't the right area.


Indeed. It's absurd how many are around Ottawa. We've got a huge field near our house .... can't use it because literally every square foot is covered in goose crap...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, bga! We have a nice little boat launch around the corner where our dogs get to run and swim. I avoid this area after the snow melts for a good month, to give the other dogs who frequent the spot time to eat up all that goose poo. Ugh, I don't think other people can imagine a ground completely covered in it - but take our word for it, folks: it's true.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i have had a hunting dog
she did not kill or fetch things in the manner
you describe
the bird was shot
and she retrieved it

not only is it inhumane to allow a dog to 
chase and kill or maim a bird such as 
you describe
you are setting horrendous precedence 
for the dog

just shoot the dang things and cook them up
makes more sense and would kill parasites 
if present

btw i think google could answer your questions better
since you seem frustrated by peoples responses

we all know dogs can kill things
the question is
should we let them
or even encourage it?


----------

